
Unlimited instant file sharing using Armor - vishr
https://diy.labstack.com/instant-file-sharing
======
Digihash
Anyone who tried this web server before? It looks like a nice project but I'm
interested to know if anyone has tested this or has used it already for some
projects.

~~~
vishr
It is based on a popular Go web framework Echo
([https://github.com/labstack/echo](https://github.com/labstack/echo))

